# Tail docking?? Puppy is constantly in pain



## Whiskey (May 28, 2017)

Hi all, I have a 4 month old cockapoo puppy and he came into my life with his tail already docked. If it were up to me I never would have condoned that but that being said - he is really starting to be bothered by it. Every time he gets excited he tucks his tail down and then stops playing and turns around to start biting it. Has anyone else experienced this from their puppy before and if so did they outgrow it? I am feeling so bad that there is nothing I can do to help him


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I would take him to the vet to get it checked. Maybe it's his anal glands bothering him.


----------

